

My little project maybe useful for other Freelancers - DisposaBoy
http://onlinejobsalert.com/

======
DisposaBoy
I never know how to get any of my ideas out there. So I thought this time I'd
just put a link out there, maybe some of you here are Freelancers on
freelancer.com or scriptlance.com, or any of the other communities I might add
or joi in the future.

Any feedback, if even to say your site sucks would be greatly appreciated.

